# كل ماتريد معرفته فى Chromotography



## م/حسام (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

*لأعضاء المنتدى الكـــرام 
إليكم بالمرفقـــات ملفات باور بوينت تحتوى على معلومات قيمة و ملف فيديو لشرح
جهاز ال Chromatography
وأنواعه المختلفـــــــــــــة*​
إدعو لى بالنجاح والتوفيق والشفاء ولأمة المسلمين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ م/حسام .

تحية طيبة .

مشاركة فاعلة وموضوع اكثر من رائع ونثمن جهودك .

جزاك الله الف خير وننظر مشاركة جديدة ورائعة ايضا :76: .

البغدادي:75:


----------



## ايمان علي مصرية (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اشطة جدا 
والله الواحد بيستفيد كل يوم 
حاجة .الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## tdm (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا مهندس حسام 
وبإنتظار جديدك


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/حسام (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*تــــــــــــــابع*

جزاكم الله كل الخير

تكملة للموضوع إليكم عرض رائع جداً بالباوربوينت لنوع من إحدى أنواع Chromotogrphy
وهو 
Paper Chromatography

للتحميل مباشرةً* إضغــــــــــط هنـــــــــا*


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس حسام بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يجازيك بالخير


----------



## tdm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية ع المجهود


----------



## malika_ahmed (21 نوفمبر 2008)

merci pour votre précieuse aide


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك 
وفعلا كتاب ممتاز وفيه من المعلومات القيمه واستغرب من اين حصلت عليه وهل لديك كتب اخرى


----------



## اليماني نت (4 مارس 2009)

مشكورر يازعيم(حسام) منتضرين مزيد من المشاركات الحلوه مش في المنتدى وفي القاعة كمااااان


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

شكـــــرا جزيلا اخي م/ حسام 
على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم ودايما للامام


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ربيع عاطر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي حسام على هذه المعلومات

وفقك الله وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## bone bizzy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------

